# Overstays Appeal



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi

Wondering is anybody have had success with an overstays appeal after being stamped 'undesirable' at the time of leaving SA.

How long did it take?

Did you do it yourself of with the help of a specialist?

All the best


----------



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Fynbos

Thank you for your reply.

I will very likely need help in regards to an overstay appeal. Please can you let me know a rough time frame? I know that this varies from case to case but a rough estimate

Kind regards


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Moto80,

It's entirely dependent on the reasons for overstaying one's visa. A rough guideline would usually be anywhere from 2 weeks to 2 months. 

Kind regards.


----------

